# Spiralizers. They have very sharp bits



## Mark Parrott (Jun 3, 2016)

Washed up our spiralizer yesterday.  And being the clumsy oik that l am, my hand slipped and cut my middle finger. Pretty deep as well. Took nearly an hour to stop bleeding before l could put a plaster on. So, word of warning for spiralizer owners. WATCH YOUR FINGERS!


----------



## Diabeticliberty (Jun 3, 2016)

A mate of mine is a farmer and he and his girlfriend were washing his brand new threshing machine. The silly girl switched it on to wash some of the the lower down threshy bits. The next thing she fell in. Complete disarsether.

OMG I just did it again


----------



## Ljc (Jun 3, 2016)

Mark Parrott said:


> Washed up our spiralizer yesterday.  And being the clumsy oik that l am, my hand slipped and cut my middle finger. Pretty deep as well. Took nearly an hour to stop bleeding before l could put a plaster on. So, word of warning for spiralizer owners. WATCH YOUR FINGERS!


Owch owch owch. 
Hope it's not too sore.


----------



## Northerner (Jun 3, 2016)

I've done the same with a blender blade  Hope it's not too sore and heals quickly - watch out for any infection


----------



## Mark Parrott (Jun 3, 2016)

It is a bit sore. Right on the tip, so hard to use the hand without the cut rubbing or touching things. I've put some germaline on it.


----------



## Copepod (Jun 3, 2016)

Shouldn't be any infection, as blood coming out will have cleaned the cut. In fact, an open tube of Germolene probably has more bacteria than your cut. Best cover it with a clean plaster, then keep plaster dry with a finger cut from a disposable glove - keep the rest of the glove and cut off one finger or thumb as you need and change plaster as needed, too.


----------



## Mark Parrott (Jun 3, 2016)

Good idea. Thanks, Copepod.


----------



## Northerner (Jun 3, 2016)

Always Savlon in our house  Germolene pongs!


----------



## Copepod (Jun 3, 2016)

Complete waste of money, Northerner. Hot soapy water is best cleaning method for new wounds, or hot salty water for cleaning infected wounds.


----------



## trophywench (Jun 3, 2016)

Every time I put Savlon, or someone else has put that or Germolene on any cut I've had - it's festered.  Awful stuff!


----------



## pottersusan (Jun 3, 2016)

Germolene takes me back to my childhood.


----------



## AndBreathe (Jun 3, 2016)

I have a rule in this house that anything like the spiralizer is cleaned with a brush.  To be honest, I'm ultra careful as I have "form" with a ceramic knife.  They're sharp!


----------



## Mark Parrott (Jun 3, 2016)

I had the brush in my left hand. I was holding the spiralizer attachment with my right hand. It somehow managed to twist itself round & cut me.


----------



## Ljc (Jun 3, 2016)

Mark Parrott said:


> I had the brush in my left hand. I was holding the spiralizer attachment with my right hand. It somehow managed to twist itself round & cut me.


It was obviously was out to get you.


----------



## Diabeticliberty (Jun 3, 2016)

Copepod said:


> Shouldn't be any infection, as blood coming out will have cleaned the cut. In fact, an open tube of Germolene probably has more bacteria than your cut. Best cover it with a clean plaster, then keep plaster dry with a finger cut from a disposable glove - keep the rest of the glove and cut off one finger or thumb as you need and change plaster as needed, too.




Very, very clever indeed


----------



## Copepod (Jun 3, 2016)

Diabeticliberty said:


> Very, very clever indeed


Just very simple, and it's worked for me and friends to whom I suggested it. A fellow country park ranger insisted on showing her knuckle to everyone to show how well it healed after she had cut through leather glove with a sickle, then called me as I was working a few metres away. A few sticky strips to hold edges together after allowing it to bleed, pressure to stop bleeding, then cleaning with hot soapy water, gave a good result, I'm pleased to say.


----------



## Mark Parrott (Jun 3, 2016)

Ljc said:


> It was obviously was out to get you.


Everything's out to get me.


----------



## KookyCat (Jun 3, 2016)

Oh yes they're sharp little blighters, mine got the tip of my finger the first time I washed it!  They key is don't put the blade in the bowl, squirt a bit of washing up liquid on it and a long handled brush to clean under the tap so you only need hold it by the lip at the top.  Hope it heals soon


----------



## trophywench (Jun 3, 2016)

On Weds I dropped a soapy little glass dish in the half sink on the way from the bowl to the draining board - surprise surprise it broke.  Big enough pieces, which I picked up ok and balanced them in the half dish unbroken, got them to the swing bin and dropped them in the open bin - and somehow?? sliced across both the knuckles of my left middle finger - bled like stink for 10 minutes.  Compressed - clean! - kitchen roll eventually staunched it enough to apply tightish, dry,  material plasters overnight until mid morning - faint pink lines when I took them off and this morning - no sign.


----------



## AndBreathe (Jun 3, 2016)

trophywench said:


> On Weds I dropped a soapy little glass dish in the half sink on the way from the bowl to the draining board - surprise surprise it broke.  Big enough pieces, which I picked up ok and balanced them in the half dish unbroken, got them to the swing bin and dropped them in the open bin - and somehow?? sliced across both the knuckles of my left middle finger - bled like stink for 10 minutes.  Compressed - clean! - kitchen roll eventually staunched it enough to apply tightish, dry,  material plasters overnight until mid morning - faint pink lines when I took them off and this morning - no sign.



That's one of those things where it's easy to say, I'd just tip the bowl contents through a colander, but in the moment, it's all very different.


----------



## Vicsetter (Jun 3, 2016)

Every time I try to clean my spiralizer with a brush it cuts half the bristles off - not good.  BTW a mandolin is much scarier, anyone seen Rick Stein cutting his finger on one, hilarious.


----------



## AJLang (Jun 5, 2016)

My OH doesnt trust me to clean sharp things....and when he washes them he does the rest of the washing and drying up. That's what I call result


----------

